# "Viking/nordic" library/VST or samples Free!



## sommatixvitto (May 17, 2022)

Hello,
I'm working on a composition where I want to use nordic library/VST, but I found on web libraries like DARK Era, that it's wonderful, but it's sold 250€ and I can't buy it right now, so there are some nordic libraries or free samples?
I already downloaded something from pianobook.
Thank You.


----------



## d.healey (May 17, 2022)

What is a nordic library?


----------



## sommatixvitto (May 17, 2022)

d.healey said:


> What is a nordic library?


nordic or viking libraries. Somenthing with these instruments (from Dark Era):

Bowed Strings: Tagelharpa / Jouhikko Small, Tagelharpa / Jouhikko Big and Crwth.
Plucked Strings: Cologne Lyre, Ancient Lyre, Trossingen Lyre and Utrecht Lute.
Winds: War Horn, White Horn, Curved Horn, Shofar, Bukkehorn, Shell, Long Trumpet, Big Horn, Double Flute, Small Bone Flute, Vulture Bone Flute, Pictish Pipes, Elderwood Flute, Overtone Fujara, Didgeridoo and Wooden Lur.
I want create a music like Jesper Kyd's Assassin's Creed Valhalla


----------



## doctoremmet (May 17, 2022)

Free samples from Karoryfer


Karoryfer Samples free sample library download. Meatbass, Karoryfer x Bigcat cello, Marie Ork, Bear Sax, Weresax, Gogodze Phu, War Tuba, Scarypiano and friends.



shop.karoryfer.com













Free: Horse Pulse


Download from GitHub While working on Three Tagelharpas, we also recorded this library of the bass tagelharpa played pizzicato - which is definitely not the main traditional use for any kind of tagelharpa. It was created with repetitive pulses in mind, so there are five different types of...



shop.karoryfer.com





The tagelharpa library is $39 but worth every penny


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2022)

Those are some very specific, specialized instruments. You could look on Pianobook or google the instruments with 'Creative Commons' or something in the search term, but I fear specialized instruments are simply going to cost you.


----------



## d.healey (May 17, 2022)

sommatixvitto said:


> Didgeridoo


Do these Vikings have boomerangs too


----------



## artmuz (May 17, 2022)

wavelet audio Groth have many of these AND the didgeridoo... But it would cost you even more than the Tarilonte's library!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 18, 2022)

I was also reminded of this gem by the very talented Lucie Treacher @ltreacher, maker of terrific Spitfire demo compositions, fantastic singer and the creative mastermind behind this (and many more equally beautiful sampled instruments):









FIDDLESTYCKS | Lucie Treacher


Fiddlestycks takes a highly unusual, ancient instrument - the Swedish Nyckelharpa - and creates a spine-tingling set of contemporary atmospheres. ...A nyckel-what-did-you-say? The nyckelharpa is an ancient Swedish fiddle, characterised by its resonant sound. Its 16 sympathetic strings and...




www.lucietreacher.com


----------

